# niagara falls



## twowiggins (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
Does anyone know of a good campground near Niagara Falls that might have a small motel or cabin rentals as well? We are taking our motorhome but others going on the trip need a motel or cabin with facilities. Thanks in advance for any suggestions. 
The Wiggins


----------



## hertig (Apr 9, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

I don't know if they have cabins, but a real nice campground is Lei-Te in Batavia, NY.  They belong to Passport America, so can be pretty cheap to boot.


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 10, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

KOA has a campground up by Niagra Falls.  they usually have cabins. Google KOA and you should be able to get the particulars.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Apr 27, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

The KOA is right in town, Canada, I assume.  They have cabins if I remember correctly. They have a shuttle that will take you to the falls.  The bus also stops there.


----------



## Donaldo (Apr 28, 2008)

RE: niagara falls

Yup. That KOA is the best part of the Canadian side. They also have a good Hot Tub at the pool that stays open past the kiddie's bed time


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (Apr 28, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

Is the KOA in Canada or U.S.?


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 29, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

Both:  U.S., Niagra Falls North/Lewiston RV Site $37 to $47, Kabin $54 to $80.  800-562-8715 or fran6@msn.com. 

U.S.  Niagra Falls, RV Site $44 to $85, Kabin $65 to $128. 800-562-0787 or www.koaniagrafalls.com

Canada, Ontario, Niagra Falls. RV Site $50 to $89, Kabin $80 to $120.  800-562-6478 or www.niagrakoa.net.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

The KOA I was referring to is on the Canadian side.

-BC-


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 30, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

The last KOA listed is CANADA. :laugh:


----------



## NORTHENDBUCKEYE (May 1, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

I think he was reffering to my earlier question.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 2, 2008)

Re: niagara falls

Hey, I'm just letting twowiggins, the original poster, know where all the KOA's that have Kabins are located on both sides of the border and how to contact them..


----------

